# Poor Noah under the weather at Christmas



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Poor Noah was at the vet today and has started a course of antibiotics. He has been regurgitating excessively and he doesn't even have any mirrors - he does see his reflection in his water dish but this is new behaviour of him going around all the bars of his cage and leaving a white crusted coat of regurgitated food. He definitely has not been vomiting though.

It turns out he has bacteria again for the third time so has started antibiotics but this time rather than just a positive or negative crop test he had a throat swab to identify what the bacteria actually is - the results will take a few days. 

The vet feels that because the weather here is unusually unpredictable for this time if year his hormones are acting up. That along with other things - he needs more sleep  his current bed time hours are from 8pm - 5.30 am - so that needs to be adjusted because he needs more sleep - I'm just worried about the length of his out of cage flying time now. He also needs to cut back on his fruit intake - so no more raspberry a day unfortunately  

Poor little Noah I'm so gutted. He was such a good boy at the vet and didn't bite - and he even let me stroke his tiny head again when we got home! Although antibiotics twice a day for the next week will most likely break that trust again 

My poor little Chicken under the weather for Christmas - I hope Santa is extra good to him tomorrow night.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Awww...sorry little Noah is ailing. I'm sure those anti b's will kick in quickly and he will be feeling better in no time. Good job getting him on track quickly Niamh...


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh poor little Noah. Great you picked it up quickly. Poor little fellow, no special raspberries for Christmas. I am sure he will forgive you Niamh and that he knows you are only trying to help him. He certainly will need some extra special Christmas toys to make up for it though.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Awww, poor sweet little Noah. 

It's no fun to feel bad at anytime, but during the holidays it's even worse.

The FaeryBee Flock sends him lots of love, healing energy and positive thoughts for a full and very speedy recovery.

Kisses to your very special boy.
xoxo*


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Get well soon Noah that's bad timing


----------



## Riovedo (Oct 22, 2015)

Hope Noah feels better soon!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*So sorry to hear that Noah isn't feeling well at the moment. We all here hope he feels better very soon. Give Noah a snuggle for me. And try using a thin pair of gloves to give him his medies. That way you don't lose that trust and bond. It's certainly worth a shot. Anyway, good luck, and Merry Christmas!!!*


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Awww! Poor little Noah! I hope he feels better soon!:hug:


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Poor Noah*

ray:ray:Blessings and prayers for you and Noah. Jo Ann and our crew.:hug::hug::hug::hug::thumbsup:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry your Noah hasn't been feeling well... The flock of 14 and I are sending our prayers and lots of healing energy for your boy's steady and full recovery. :hug:


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh, poor sweet baby! I hope he feels better soon. Sweetie and Lemon send him lovely dreams of millet and raspberry to tide him over.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Poor Noah being poorly over xmas! Lucky he had a wonderful family to look after him. 
Hugs and a speedy recovery to Noah. xx


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone I will keep you posted on his progress.


----------



## Abarriger (Jun 16, 2015)

Poor little guy  Kimchi is in the same boat-- sick over the holidays. In fact (and this breaks my heat) we are actually dropping him off to stay at the vet tomorrow morning. We are going out of town to see my family for the holidays, and with Kimchi having been ill (he just finished antibiotics this morning) I want him with a trained professional who will know if he is still sick, and can't put all that on our bird sitter, who is lovely but no bird expert by any means.

If it makes you feel better, I had the same concern about the antibiotics making Kimchi lose trust in me, and the vet said birdies aren't so good at holding a grudge. He also noted that the reason he restrains birds in a paper towel is so they focus their negative feelings on the towel, not on him. Kimchi has just finished 12 days of being toweled twice a day for his meds, and he seems just as sweet and loving as before-- and actually even more so, because he seems to be feeling more chipper and animated as he recovers. 

Kimchi and I are sending loads of get-well wishes Noah's way!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you for your kind words and reassurance. I'm sorry your little Kimchi will be in the vets for Christmas but you are 100% right in mKing that decision. I'm glad he is on the mend.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww much prayers to Noah for a speedy recovery so please get well soon, precious little gremlin:hug:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks Nick


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Noah, darling, 

I hope you feel much better soon, dear. It's no fun to be sick with no raspberries besides! Don't worry, your mum and dad are taking very good care of you and I'm sure you'll be back to your perfect self in no time!

Princess Mallorn sends hugs (imagine that!) and I do, as well 

Get well soon, sweet Noah, and Merry Christmas :hug:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks StarlingWings and Mallorn - Noah appreciates it


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Noah, please start to get better soon your Mummy and Daddy are very worried about you. You are so lucky your Mummy is very smart and knows all about sick birds.
Budget sends his love to you and said to tell you he is sending healing thoughts to you right now. 
He knows how much you like your raspberries so you will be back to your lovable self soon we are sure. 
Have a lovely Christmas Noah, and Niamh and Luke love from Budget , Blue , Fifo and Cathy.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks Cathy, Budget and boys 
Noah wants to know what time Budget is going to bed at tonight? He's super excited about Santa coming and has been helping me make brandy butter and some finger food to help Santa on his journey - he wants to make sure Santa and Rudolf are well fuelled to last the journey over to WA with Budget, Fifo and Blue's presents!!
Happy Christmas from us trio ....what's that Noah?... Oh,...right...okay :S Noah said his medicine helps him sleep and wants to know if Budget needs some too??  .... I don't think so Tootsies I think Budget is okay thankfully! 

Sorry about that!! Thankfully despite his upset system he's still in good spirits


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Noah this is Budget's Mum " Budget is placed in his cage at around 8.00 pm on most nights but he likes to have a night time snack. So he doesn't go to sleep until later. I have placed a heavier cover on his cage so he sleeps a little later in the mornings though.
:budgie:


----------

